# router table dovetail jig



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All. I used the search feature and i could not find this there, so my apologies if it has already been posted. Has anyone made a jig for making through dovetails on the router table? Not sliding dovetails, not blind dovetails. I've seen the finger joint jigs, so something similar to those. My search on youtube and google has turned up only the commercially available ones. Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't hink a shop built jig would be precise...*

The jig must have exact spacing to work correctly and that would be the issue with a shop built jig, in my opinion. I have the Peachtree 30" version from back when it was all one piece, like this:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_jigs_dovetail_wiz.htm


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do you want to make them on the router table? Seems like a lot of work and time.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291417637820?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Al


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

It would be faster to learn and and do hand cut dovetails than to make an accurate jig:thumbsup:

Find a decent one on sale or get one from ebay or CL


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*through dovetails on the router table*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGxGpn6PjCo


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGxGpn6PjCo



Right. But what they don't show you and tell you is after the 6th or 7th cut. Your ready for a new bit. They also are doing the demo in poplar. 

Al


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Right. But what they don't show you and tell you is after the 6th or 7th cut. Your ready for a new bit. They also are doing the demo in poplar.
> 
> Al


And the OP said he wants a homemade jig. He said he has seen lot of manufactured ones.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> And the OP said he wants a homemade jig. He said he has seen lot of manufactured ones.



Right. That's why my first post had a link to a shop built dovetail fixture.

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, so let's see now ...*



Al B Thayer said:


> Right. But what they don't show you and tell you is after the 6th or 7th cut. Your ready for a new bit. They also are doing the demo in poplar. Al


So if you use a "commercial jig, after 7 cuts your bit goes dull, but with a shop built jig it will last longer .... :blink:

Most common "el cheapo" jigs will only make half blind dovetails. The OP wanted through dovetails. Does your "shop built" jig make them? Are there 2 templates for both the pins and the tails? Do you use 2 different bits like the Leigh and Peachtree jig?


Here's another video show the same jig making a bunch of different cuts and types of dovetails, including the through type at 2:42 seconds:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT6Z8hrdgjc


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> So if you use a "commercial jig, after 7 cuts your bit goes dull, but with a shop built jig it will last longer .... :blink:
> 
> Most common "el cheapo" jigs will only make half blind dovetails. The OP wanted through dovetails. Does your "shop built" jig make them? Are there 2 templates for both the pins and the tails? Do you use 2 different bits like the Leigh and Peachtree jig?
> 
> ...



I would have posted a comparison if that's what I was posting. I made no such claims. The cuts made one at a time, with the router table are huge cuts. Hogging out cuts in other harder more difficult woods, going slow with the cuts. Is murder on a router bit. But they don't show this. 

This kind of tool along with the Incra multi colored dovetail cutters just never make it to the main table. All but for the one time buy. Then the woodworker puts it in a drawer and we never see the seemingly hundreds of projects with zebra striped dovetail drawers. Even the demos are incomplete made from two pieces of wood. 

That's all

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay I watched the video. He didn't make a single complete drawer. All the cuts were in soft poplar. Didn't finish them. And oh my does that guy like to talk. 

Al


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

So as a complete dovetail novice, I saw the Leigh jig and thought it might be a way to get me started, what I think I am hearing is that it isn't so great?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

shoot summ said:


> So as a complete dovetail novice, I saw the Leigh jig and thought it might be a way to get me started, what I think I am hearing is that it isn't so great?



It's great, well made and will do what they say. But most that buy them spend hours trying to use them and then just set it on the shelf. 

Watch for posts here with pictures from other woodworkers of all the projects they built with them. Cricket cricket cricket........

Al


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> It's great, well made and will do what they say. But most that buy them spend hours trying to use them and then just set it on the shelf.
> 
> Watch for posts here with pictures from other woodworkers of all the projects they built with them. Cricket cricket cricket........
> 
> Al


Got it, honestly I don't see many pics of projects with dovetails period...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Right. That's why my first post had a link to a shop built dovetail fixture.
> 
> Al


I know.....my post was a continuation of yours:icon_smile: I agreed with your post and was adding on to it. Someone had posted a manufactured jig which is not what the OP wanted.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and here's why ...*



woodnthings said:


> *The jig must have exact spacing to work correctly and that would be the issue with a shop built jig, in my opinion.* I have the Peachtree 30" version from back when it was all one piece, like this:
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_jigs_dovetail_wiz.htm





mengtian said:


> I know.....my post was a continuation of yours:icon_smile: I agreed with your post and was adding on to it. Someone had posted a manufactured jig which is not what the OP wanted.


I don't think you can make a shop built jig with close enough tolerances to get accurate joints..... unless it has some sort of adjustment feature OR and adjustable guide bushing like the Leigh RTJ400.... just sayin'


Show me shop built jig that does through dovetails. :blink:


So how is a dovetail made with a commercial jig any less hard on the bit than one made with a shop made jig? The same amount of material must be removed in either case ...right?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I don't think you can make a shop built jig with close enough tolerances to get accurate joints..... unless it has some sort of adjustment feature OR and adjustable guide bushing like the Leigh RTJ400.... just sayin'
> 
> 
> Show me shop built jig that does through dovetails. :blink:
> ...


I agree 100 percent. Just saying the man asked for homemade. We had already told him it is not a good idea. No worries.

From the time the OP first strted the thread he could have learned how to do hand cut DT's and have done a dresser drawer set:thumbsup:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. I see what i thought would be the answer is thus. No real shop made jig for dovetails. No worries. I do know how to hand cut dovetails, but for some reason i seem to like complicating many life. Thank you all again.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> I know.....my post was a continuation of yours:icon_smile: I agreed with your post and was adding on to it. Someone had posted a manufactured jig which is not what the OP wanted.



I don't read so well. I missed the And at the beginning of your post. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> I agree 100 percent. Just saying the man asked for homemade. We had already told him it is not a good idea. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> From the time the OP first strted the thread he could have learned how to do hand cut DT's and have done a dresser drawer set:thumbsup:



Agreed. I know those store bought fixtures have a big learning curve too.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I don't think you can make a shop built jig with close enough tolerances to get accurate joints..... unless it has some sort of adjustment feature OR and adjustable guide bushing like the Leigh RTJ400.... just sayin'
> 
> 
> Show me shop built jig that does through dovetails. :blink:
> ...



I don't have or know of a shop built fixture that does the type of cuts like the one in the video. If I thought it was a good approach to cutting them I'd come up with one. I'm with you on the hand cuts. Even not so perfect dovetails do well and are a very good joint. 

The method shown in the videos just doesn't tell the whole story. Hours of planning and setup. They also don't demo in hard wood. The drawer fixture plan for making your own "drawer dovetails" I sell only cuts a blind drawer dovetail but it cuts both pieces at the same time and the cut is very small compared to the cuts in the video. The first cut on my fixture hogs out one side and expels the chips and doesn't tax the router and the bit much. I have a video on you tube shot in real time from start to finish of the cut. I'd like to see the guy do that with his two boards. They show part of one cut, talk for a few minutes and then show the part of the next cut. 

I have the first fixture I built over 25 years ago, still cutting accurate drawer dovetails. I've also sold over 50 plans and haven't had a single complaint. 

Al


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

shoot summ said:


> Got it, honestly I don't see many pics of projects with dovetails period...


I love me some dovetails and do them myself as often as possible. 










A 'Harry Homeowner' shop built type of jig is not ever going to be able to do what I need it to and last for the volume of work that it would be expected to do. 










Things like dust / chip collection and 'tuneability' also rule out the home built stuff I have seen here. (Machine cut dovetails toss a LOT of stuff with no DC)


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I love me some dovetails and do them myself as often as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Couple of questions, looks like the material you are using is maple? Thickness?

And from the pics I can't see dovetails on what I assume is the back of the drawer?

What brand DT jig?

Thanks


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> *So if you use a "commercial jig, after 7 cuts your bit goes dull, but with a shop built jig it will last longer .... :blink:*
> 
> Most common "el cheapo" jigs will only make half blind dovetails. The OP wanted through dovetails. Does your "shop built" jig make them? Are there 2 templates for both the pins and the tails? Do you use 2 different bits like the Leigh and Peachtree jig?
> 
> ...


Using Hard Maple for stock I generally get a lot more than 7 cuts before replacing a bit. 50 complete boxes would not be out of the question at all for a new bit and proper use. 

You already know this stuff... :smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

shoot summ said:


> Nice!
> 
> Couple of questions, looks like the material you are using is maple? Thickness?
> 
> ...


Generally I build drawer boxes with hard maple and machine my stock to 5/8" thickness for the use of undermount guides. Machine will go both thicker and thinner or 'mixed' thicknesses with ease and small adjustments. 

You are correct about those being the backs or fronts of some of the boxes in the picture. :smile:

I prefer the Porter Cable jigs and use both the PC4212 and the Omnijig. Depends on what I am doing at the time as to which I will use. If I was not using PC stuff I would go for either the Leigh or the Keller jig and be happy as well... :yes:

I can generally get about 4 or 5 piles / jobs this size dovetailed before even thinking about cleaning or replacing a bit... (milling hard maple)










When I have a bit get dull to the point where it is not quite 'up to par' for use with hardwoods - It gets marked for use with plywood boxes and gets abused a good while longer before tossing. Most times when I do plywood drawer boxes I have the dovetails hidden on the front and back of the box and let the 'sides' be what would normally be the fronts and backs. Makes the box a LOT stronger construction-wise than using nailgun nails and looks exactly the same as any other plywood drawer box once installed. (sides are smooth and clear with no nail holes) 


With the Omnijig - If I want to have a bowed front on the box - I can. (easily adjusts to a good extent before needing to use shims to make up the rest) I am NOT stuck having to use perfect 90deg corners if I want something else... :no:













I have very few 'limits' as to what I can do with the Omnijig the way that mine is currently set up. 












:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Why complicate life. Learning a complicated fixture most times also reserves it a special place on the shelf to never be used again. It's a drawer that few will ever know the difference between a cut that took hours to set up or one that needs a few minutes.








This fixture has been such a good friend for more than 30 years. Cuts come out great even with the dings and scuffs. Now we have an even easier fixture anyone can build. Zip zip and your on to the next project.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/291417637820?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Al B Thayer


----------



## Arcola60 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have the Stots/Milescraft Template Master. About $40.00 Home Depot online order, shipped to the store or home free shipping to store with pickup. Very nice, works well.

I also used the Peechtree block download to make the template with toggle clamps, t tracks, stops.
MLCS has one similar, and Keller. All will do through dovetails. Mr. Al B Thayer has excellent designs for all of his products.

I have heard too many horror stories about the learning curves with dovetail fixtures for me to go there. I also like building my own tools/fixtures whenever I can. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with. I already have enough dovetail setups to get any more. Good luck.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Sep 17, 2014)

I had to go to my other computer to get the pictures. Here is what I made from the Stott/Minecraft template master. T track, toggle clamps, stops, it can be used hand held or on the router table.
I made extra sacrificial inserts for different depth cuts. In one of the pics it shows some bar clamps I made from Phil Thiens plans. I am pleased with the results.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> View attachment 191506
> 
> 
> This fixture has been such a good friend for more than 30 years. Cuts come out great even with the dings and scuffs.
> ...


 
Cuts simply are NOT going to come out 'great' when you are missing chunks out of the template fingers... :no:


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

Just in case any of you aren't confused enough yet (I know I am).

http://www.stumpynubs.com/dovetail-jig.html


----------

